# Berber skink laid single egg - concerns



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

I am a first time reptile breeder after my berber skinks mated earlier this season, but I have a few concerns. She laid one egg 4 days ago which is now incubating. 
She hardly ate at all whilst gravid until yesterday when she ate a large quantity of mealworms and crickets. She does still look rather large but I know normally 
reptiles will not eat until they have finished laying, then eat voraciously to replace nutrients etc.

Does this sound, as I suspect, as though she only had the one egg? I haven't had them long and as far as I am aware they have not been bred previously, 
so is it common for first time breeders to have small clutches? (they can have around 5 per clutch)

Also is it common for lizards to lay their eggs seperately (ie. days apart) or to lay the whole clutch at once as I previously thought?

I am also aware of the fact that they can sometimes eat thier own eggs but I don't feel this is the case, the egg that I did find was left on sand and I have not 
seen any signs of other eggs or wet substrate etc.

I know this is in regards to berber skinks, which are not bred that commonly in captivity, but would welcome any opinions from experienced breeders and knowledgable skink owners.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have replied in your other post but will comment here also. 
I am pretty sure that they normally lay eggs all in one go, as it were, and not days apart like some lizards, so I would say that this is the only egg. The female will eat the eggs if they are disturbed by you though. So you should not touch or disturb the egg/eggs then leave them in with her. Touch the eggs only to remove them. They can also breed upto three times a year so you may get more eggs later in the year.
I really hope the egg is fertile and you get a healthy hatchling from it, great little lizards and not many captive bred ones about. Good Luck.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Red123 said:


> I have replied in your other post but will comment here also.
> I am pretty sure that they normally lay eggs all in one go, as it were, and not days apart like some lizards, so I would say that this is the only egg. The female will eat the eggs if they are disturbed by you though. So you should not touch or disturb the egg/eggs then leave them in with her. Touch the eggs only to remove them. They can also breed upto three times a year so you may get more eggs later in the year.
> I really hope the egg is fertile and you get a healthy hatchling from it, great little lizards and not many captive bred ones about. Good Luck.


Unfortunately it's looking increasing likely that the lone egg she did lay is actually infertile as there is a faint sulphurous 
aroma when I open up the incubator. I shall leave it a little while however, just to be sure though. 

I'm curious that you mention they can breed upto three times a year, is this your own experience? There is so little info 
out there but what I have found says they breed any where from once a year to once every three years. :hmm:


----------

